# Lasermax for Sig 228?



## banjoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey All, I am handicaped and was told the lasermax device for my 228 would be a very helpful aid to my shooting. I've put "several' hundred" rounds through it and have had sighting issues due to my handicap. I don't have the same issues with my Bersa 380 or the Walther PPK but have been shooting them alot longer than the Sig. 

Has anyone used the Lasermax product in a 228 and what do you think of it?

Thanks in advance,

Banjoman


----------

